
Worm uploaded to a computer and trained to balance a pole - noxin
https://phys.org/news/2018-02-worm-uploaded-pole.html
======
IntronExon
That title is grotesque, the article is deceptive, while the actual original
publication is neither.

[https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsd...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnx3d25pcDIwMTd8Z3g6NDQ3YjZhZTZiYWJiNDI5NA)

